# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Kush e ka ate lojen STRONGHOLD CRUSADER?

## EL_NINO

A E Ka Njeri Ate Lojen Stronghold Crusader Me Lale. Eshte Me Strategji Ne Kohen E Anglise Me Kaloresa Etj.

----------

